# Sig request



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Can someone with teh skillz make me a sig that includes the Grease logo and pics of GSP and Akiyama?

If so, I will love you forever.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

XitUp said:


> Can someone with teh skillz make me a sig that includes the Grease logo and pics of GSP and Akiyama?
> 
> If so, I will love you forever.


No. Follow the rules and maybe someone can help you out.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Which rules haven't I followed?


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

there a template for requesting a sig thats a sticky in the gfx sextion just copy n paste that n edit it with the pieces you want


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah, they should put that in the same thread as the rules...

anyways:

The Request:

A nice new sig please. x


Pics:








- Left








- Middle








- Right


Title: Greased Lightning


Sub-Text:XitUp


More Sub-Text: 


Colors: Not fussed


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO


thanks


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

XitUp said:


> Yeah, they should put that in the same thread as the rules...


Is about 2 inches above the rules, Can't really miss it.. By the way are you Greek?


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

My eyesight is fading in my old age.

No, I'm not Greek. LoL.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

heres somein i did for a joke that i thought of when i saw those to pics


i'll work on the actuall sig when i get in later if a have time


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

eric2004bc said:


> heres somein i did for a joke that i thought of when i saw those to pics
> 
> 
> i'll work on the actuall sig when i get in later if a have time


Now thats funny haha


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

eric2004bc said:


> heres somein i did for a joke that i thought of when i saw those to pics
> 
> 
> i'll work on the actuall sig when i get in later if a have time


Haha, good one Eric.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh man, that is awesome.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i couldent think of anything to do for the dude in gold and im tired so i just quickly threw this together for u


its a lil messy coz im tired but if u like it i'll tidy it up for you


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Although I do love GSP with the quiff I do want Akiyama in it to bring extra grease.

Cheers for what you've done though.


----------

